# Rack it or leave it in the Primary?



## analog_kidd (Jun 27, 2012)

I started a batch of Skeeter Pee last week and it is moving along nicely. The SG is down to 1.00 tonight. Unfortunately I'm going out of town overnight, leaving tomorrow morning. I'm sure it will ferment dry by tomorrow evening.

Since I won't be able to rack it into a carboy until a day after it goes dry when I return, will it be OK to leave it in the sealed and airlocked primary for an extra day, or should I just go ahead and rack it over tonight and let it finish fermenting in the carboy?

I don't want to add the sorbate until it ges all the way dry, so that is definintely going to have to wait till I get back.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2012)

Put the lid and airlock on and it will be fine for a few days!!!


----------



## analog_kidd (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks, Wade. That's what I was hoping someone would say. I figured SP is bomb-proof, but this is my first baby and I didn't want to spoil it.


----------

